# What are we???



## Ahab (Jan 20, 2010)

I thought I was positive about their identifications until I read more on similar looking cichlids now I'd like to see what you think they are????

http://i946.photobucket.com/albums/ad307/Ahab007/KareemMello1.jpg?t=1267927176

http://i946.photobucket.com/albums/ad307/Ahab007/KareemMello2.jpg?t=1267927401

http://i946.photobucket.com/albums/ad307/Ahab007/KareemMello3.jpg?t=1267927454


----------



## lablag (Feb 28, 2010)

def red zebra others im not sure of


----------



## Buddy.08 (Apr 26, 2007)

looks to me like a red zebra and colbat zebra


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Red Zebra cobalt zebra some kind of mixed peacock and a neolamprologus brichardi


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

They look like they could be actual Metriaclima estherae "minos reef".

In other words those are the actual species that our everyday store bought red zebras were line bred from. The orange fish (notice the intense deep orange color) is the female and the blue is the male.

My concern is that it is a very dark orange run of the mill Metriaclima estherae female with a Metriaclima callainos male. The male "minos reef" most of the time do have a hint of light barring and sometimes a dark mask.


----------



## dee07305 (Mar 2, 2010)

is it ok to house the blue zebra and the cobalt together?


----------



## Ahab (Jan 20, 2010)

So you think the bright orange is a female? I thought he was a male for sure because he runs the tank!!!! I really was curious to know what everyone thought about the zebras! What species exactly??? (the blue and orange)

Thanks for all the replies!!!!!


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes, i would say that the odds are the bright orange zebra is a female. Males typically will have a distinct blue tint to their fins and are most often a much paler orange than females.

Anything is possible though so venting is the only surefire way to be certain.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Some photos of Minos reef Red Zebras here
http://www.malawi-dream.info/Maylandia_ ... s_Reef.htm
To be honest yours seems to have darker more intense orange than those, so maybe line bred to get those colours?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Arg double post again.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Here is a F2 female of mine, for colour comparison.


----------



## Buddy.08 (Apr 26, 2007)

almost positive on this one. this is the orange one http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1729 and this is the blue one http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=787

the orange looks like a typical male incognito simply because of the egg spots on the anal fins and the bluish tint in his dorsal. the males normally turn a chalky blueish red but in my tank for example, i have a dominate male that is chalky blue/red and a red male. I think his colors havent displayed yet since he isnt the alfa male of the tank but he is most def a male. (in my tank that is)
in red zebras, the femals egg spots range from 0 to 4 and the males range from 6 to 9 on the anal fin.

the cobalt zebra (the blue one) looks like a female to me.

Both fish are very aggressive towards each other and in your case i would worry about hybrids but that doesnt mean get rid of either or.. it just means dont give away the fry if they were to spawn.

Im fairly new to the hobby so an expert may correct me if im wrong, im just speaking from advice i was given with my zebras....that i now am getting rid of lol :lol:


----------

